# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  O meu reef, agora em filme

## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Aqui vai o segundo filme do meu "reef" de 720l com 2 anos de existência. Desta vez utilizei uma câmara de vídeo digital que me levou a produzir imagens com maior qualidade.

http://cosmos.oninetspeed.pt/luzrodr...20l_reef_2.mov

Duração 5min.
Tamanho do ficheiro - 30MB
Formato - .mov (QuickTime) - download gratuito http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/win.html

----------


## Luis Rosa

Epá Ricardo.... Nem tenho palavras.... Está simplesmente lindo! Acho que deveria ser feito um filme para cada aquário que nós conhecemos aqui da praça :P Ia ficar porreiro! Pois isto em vídeo é outra coisa!  :Big Grin: 

O som também ajudou bastante, dar um ar de tranquilidade espectacular!

Cumps

----------


## António Paes

Além de um belo aquário temos aqui realizador sem dúvida.
Está 5 *, parabéns.

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Soberbo Ricardo,

Os teus reefs continuam a ser, sem duvida, uma referência! Obrigado por partilhares.

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Está 5 estrelas o video.  :tutasla:  

Quanto ao aquário está.... 10 estrelas....  :yb624:  Impressionante a saúde do teu reef.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Parabéns Ricardo,

Essa produção está 5* :tutasla: , e esse aquário lindo como sempre. 

Abraço,
João

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Para ti 3 palavras

Estou sem palavras...  :tutasla:

----------


## Rui Damião

O vídeo está fenomenal mas eu já tive o prazer de o ver ao vivo e é qualquer coisa de soberbo.
Se o Ricardo quisesse fazer uns  era começar a organizar visitas escolares à casa dele pois os aquas são do outro mundo :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pelos comentários!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Ricardo.

Bem, estou a ver que tenho concorrente...  :yb624: , no que respeita à realização de vídeo, pois no que concerne ao aquário o meu está a anos-luz. Parabéns, estão ambos nota 10.  :Palmas:   :Pracima:   :tutasla:

----------


## Miguel Braz

Boas,k ESPANTO :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  !!!!!!
ESPETACULAR :Palmas:   :tutasla:  !!!!CUMPS :Vitoria:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Muito bom o vídeo parabéns  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado mais uma vez  :Smile: 

Infelizmente ainda não consegui arranjar software para passar o filme para o formato .wmv (directamente acessível aos utilizadores Windows).

Uma vez que o filme foi feito em mini-DV a qualidade da imagem é bastante superior à do ficheiro .mov que aqui coloquei, os interessados num DVD original autografado podem gratuitamente levantar o mesmo cá em casa.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Parabéns Ricardo :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , e acima de tudo, obrigado por partilhares essa maravilha de Aquario.

Eu, quando vejo estas coisas, fico quase sempre de boca aberta :Icon Cry:   porque penso que nunca chegarei lá. Mas tentar não custa :yb663:   :yb663:  

 :bompost:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas,
> 
> Aqui vai o segundo filme do meu "reef" de 720l com 2 anos de existência. Desta vez utilizei uma câmara de vídeo digital que me levou a produzir imagens com maior qualidade.
> 
> http://cosmos.oninetspeed.pt/luzrodr...20l_reef_2.mov
> 
> Duração 5min.
> Tamanho do ficheiro - 30MB
> Formato - .mov (QuickTime) - download gratuito http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/win.html


Ricardo  :Olá: 

Excelente video...os meus parabêns.  :yb677:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Maravilha. Curioso que as minhas xénias não pulsam...

----------


## Ingo Barao

:tutasla:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo, o aquário está fabuloso e o video simplesmente impecável  :Palmas:  

Já agora, poderias indicar-me o software utilizado para a edição/montagem video? se preferires por MP

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Bem... Lindo, 5 estrelas para o aqua e para o filme.
Muitos parabéns.
Cumps Miguel Pereira

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Obrigado pelas vossas palavras, já me sinto com forças para fazer o próximo  :Smile:  Se um dia passarem por estas bandas estão convidados para vê-lo ao vivo.

*Artura Fonseca* Utilizo o iMovie [Mac]. Até um tipo que não percebe nada de edição de video o consegue fazer.

----------

